# Fly line loading difficulty



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a Sage 6wt, fast action, throwing a 6wt front loaded Rio line, question is:
Could the fly line cover be defective, once wet it is really difficult to load on the back cast. Almost feels like there is a lot of friction between the eyes and the line itself. Haven't had the problem with other weights and lines on different rods. 
Any feedback is appreciated,

Dano


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that's the problem with sages...they don't have the smooth-glide, rydol boron nitride-coated line guides, with teflon.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You've probably done this already...but a good fly line cleaner can make a big difference.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

can you double-haul?

the back-cast?


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Haven't cleanded the line as it is fairly new, will try that. Yes to the double haul, but unless I have the line out just barely at the taper, it's just sluggish. I'all clean it up and see if it makes a difference. When I say the line is new, it was recently purchased but the box it was in looked like it was older, weathered and a little crumpled up. Does it age that quickly? 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Make sure the line is clean. They all need cleaning occasionally. Rio makes great lines, Sage makes great rods. But all lines do not work well on all rods. If you are used to a fast rod and you pick up a slower one, it will feel like a dog. If you are used to a slower rod, your timing will be way off with a faster stick. To directly answer the bad line question, it is unlikely the fault of the line unless it has been horribly abused or subjected to some damaging chemical.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Reading your question carefully, it sounds like maybe the front taper of your new Rio is longer than you are used to. If the main body is still in the guides, it would feel like you are describing the action. Try getting a little more line out the tip before waving the stick in the air.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Wil try it all. The line is color coded and I'm basically getting it to near the end of the rod before I lift. Even with the double hauling, when the line it wet, it just doesn't want to load much more line on the back cast. If I leave it and don't try to get much line out past the color change it will shoot another 8-10 yards but with my other rods ill get more line out and get more distance. I'll give it a good cleaning and see what takes place.

Thanks all,

Dano


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Clean line with Glide. I pull the line through a towel with Glide, then reel it back in through a new part of the towel with more Glide. I'll do this twice. If you read the instructions, it's best to let it sit for a day then buff it out. Of course I'm usually too lazy so I clean it right before I go...Clean guides on rod. Just a little build up on either will make the line feel sticky and slow to load.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you for the recommendations. Needed a good cleaning and followed your directions. Didn't think it would be that as the line was new and only used in a little freshwater tank on the golf course. Now I know and thanks again.


----------

